
Hire from your user base - leeny
http://blog.alinelerner.com/hire-from-your-user-base/
======
eshvk
> One way to see if someone is an engineer is to ping GitHub directly.

This strikes me as slightly creepy. If I give you my email as a customer, I am
not sure I want that information to be mined for this purpose.

~~~
opendais
Personally, I don't mind. I assume anything I give to a social networking site
[e.g. GitHub] is public knowledge or might as well be.

I mainly value my privacy about non-public information [e.g. lovers, close
friends, current location] and that isn't acquirable without violating the
privacy of my phone/email/etc.

~~~
michaelt
While you may consider user e-mail addresses to be public, some people take
umbrage when their e-mail addresses are disclosed.

Personally I use a different e-mail address for almost every site, so
searching by e-mail address wouldn't find my account, but I know many people
use the same e-mail address for several things.

~~~
abracar
True, some people use a different address for each service (ie.
yourservice@mydomain.com), and they tend to be the the kind of people one
would want to hire as engineers! I wonder if Sourcing.io figured it out
somehow, but at least compared to option 1 it seems better to look them up
manually.

------
teacup50
"I chose to only consider people who have at least one [GitHub] repo. You can
be more liberal and look at everyone, but empirically profiles with 0 repos
have been pretty useless."

"You’ll probably want to find the person’s LinkedIn to see where they work and
how long they’ve been there ..."

This is just lazy recruiting for people who don't actually have contacts and
can't use those contacts to find good candidates, so instead they use social
networking as a surrogate indicator of actual talent.

Bleh.

~~~
lzecon
Um, no one has enough contacts to ping and hire the amount of candidates a
start-up or any other company needs. This isn't lazy recruiting, this is just
recruiting.

~~~
teacup50
I beg to differ. Networks are transitive.

------
jamesaguilar
Riot games is another company where a huge portion of their hires come from
the user base.

